# Suche Tuts zu Gimp



## disaster_02 (31. August 2001)

Ich suche Tuts zu Gimp.Deutsch oder Englisch.
Danke im Voraus,
Disaster_02


----------



## below (30. September 2001)

hi!


hier ein paar links:

http://gug.sunsite.dk
http://www.cubicdesign.de
http://www.gm4t9.de/
http://gug.sunsite.dk/docs/Grokking-the-GIMP-v1.0/



viel spaß beim GIMPen,  
Maarten Wiersma

PS: Wenn du weitere Fragen, shcreib n eMail an MaartenW@web.de, oder poste hier im Board...


----------



## disaster_02 (14. Oktober 2001)

...thx...


----------

